# Τι γλώσσα να μάθω και γιατί;



## AoratiMelani (Jan 13, 2018)

Βοήθεια συνάνθρωποι! Εδώ και λίγους μήνες έχει ξυπνήσει μέσα μου το ζουζούνι και θέλω να μάθω μια καινούρια γλώσσα. Το θέμα είναι, ποια; Μες στο μυαλό μου στριφογυρίζουν διάφορες ορέξεις, η μία πιο ακανθώδης από την άλλη.

Γιαπωνέζικα. 
Τα έχω στο μυαλό μου από παιδί σχεδόν, από τότε που η ΕΡΤ έβαζε εκείνα τα μαθήματα, τα θυμάται κανείς; Λίγο αυτά, λίγο το Σογκούν που βλέπαμε αργότερα, είχα μάθει κάτι πασαλείμματα που τα ξέχασα μετά, αλλά μου έμεινε μια ευχάριστη εντύπωση. Μου άρεσε ο ήχος της γλώσσας, είναι κάπως συλλαβική και καθαρή, μοιάζει απατηλά εύκολη στο άκουσμα. Έπαιξα λιγάκι στο duolingo, έμαθα κάμποσα και διασκεδάζω. Αλλά απ' ό,τι διαβάζω, έχει πολύ δύσκολη γραμματική και ένα σύστημα γραφής που θεωρείται το δυσκολότερο του κόσμου (αφού συνδυάζει τα ιδεογράμματα κάντζι -που μάλιστα έχουν παραπάνω από μια προφορά το καθένα- με τα δύο συλλαβικά αλφάβητα χιραγκάνα και κατακάνα). Επιπλέον, μιλιέται μόνο στην Ιαπωνία, όπου δεν προβλέπεται να πάω εις τον αιώνα τον άπαντα. Υπάρχουν όμως Γιαπωνέζοι στην Ελλάδα. Από υλικό για διάβασμα θα βρω σίγουρα πολύ, το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω πεντ' έξι χρόνια για να μάθω να διαβάζω ανθρωπινά.

Μαλγασιανά.
Λατρεύω τη Μαδαγασκάρη από χρόνια, κυρίως για τη φύση της και τη μουσική της. Είναι ο αγαπημένος μου ουτοπικός προορισμός κι ελπίζω να καταφέρω να πάω έστω μια φορά στη ζωή μου. Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω, η γλώσσα είναι σχετικά εύκολη, με το επιπλέον πλεονέκτημα ότι χρησιμοποιεί το λατινικό αλφάβητο. Από τα λίγα που άκουσα, μου αρέσει και ο ήχος της. Έχει κι αυτή το μειονέκτημα ότι μιλέται μόνο στη Μαδαγασκάρη, αλλά τουλάχιστον η Μαδαγασκάρη είναι μεγάλη. Ακόμη κι έτσι, βέβαια, δεν είναι πολύ πιθανό να βρω ευκαιρίες να τα μιλάω συχνά, πόσους Μαγαδασκαριανούς έχουμε στην Ελλάδα; Κι από λογοτεχνία δεν ξέρω καθόλου τι παίζει.

Αραβικά.
Μου μπήκε η ιδέα πριν πέντε χρόνια, επειδή ο άντρας της ανιψιάς μου είναι μισός Άραβας. Ξεκινήσαμε λίγο στην πλάκα να μαθαίνουμε οικογενειακά, αλλά τα σταμάτησα γρήγορα για πρακτικούς λόγους που δεν είναι της παρούσης. Τα αραβικά ως γλώσσα δεν με τραβάνε, ομολογουμένως. Αλλά έχουν το πλεονέκτημα ότι μιλούνται σε πάρα πολλές χώρες (αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε καθεμιά είναι πολύ διαφορετικά, και μπαίνει κανείς στη διαδικασία να αναρωτηθεί αν αξίζει να μάθει τα Standard Arabic που υποτίθεται ότι τα καταλαβαίνουν παντού αλλά που στην πραγματικότητα δεν μιλιέται πουθενά ή αν είναι καλύτερα να μάθει τα αραβικά μιας συγκεκριμένης χώρας) και σίγουρα θα βρω συνομιλητές εδώ - και μέσα στην ίδια μου την οικογένεια, άλλωστε από πρόσφυγες άλλο τίποτε. Όσο για λογοτεχνία, υπάρχει σίγουρα άφθονη.

Έπαιξαν στο μυαλό μου κι άλλα, ρωσικά, ινδικά, κινέζικα (που τα είχα σε δυσμένεια μέχρι που διάβασα ότι είναι πιο εύκολα από τα γιαπωνέζικα), άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες (ποιες όμως; με τι κριτήρια; ), ακόμη και ποντιακά αλλά φοβάμαι ότι όσο προσθέτω επιλογές, τόσο μπερδεύομαι.

Αν στα παραπάνω προσθέσουμε το γεγονός ότι δεν είμαι και τζόβενο, λογικά θα πρέπει να αποφύγω τις ασιατικές γλώσσες με τα ιδεογράμματα. (Τα οποία επιπλέον μ' εκνευρίζουν γιατί τα βρίσκω απίστευτα ηλίθια ως σύγχρονο σύστημα γραφής. Να με συμπαθάνε οι τιτανοτεράστιοι πολιτισμοί που τα εφηύραν, εκείνοι έπραξαν άριστα και μπράβο τους, αλλά από τη στιγμή που επινοήθηκε το αλφάβητο, μου φαίνεται απίστευτη βλακεία να εξακολουθείς να θες να παιδεύεσαι. Δε θες λατινικό αλφάβητο, κύριε; Φτιάξε ένα δικό σου, προσαρμοσμένο στη γλώσσα σου, να λύσεις τα χέρια του κοσμάκη. Και κράτα τα ιδεογράμματα για τους φιλολόγους και τους μελετητές της γλώσσας. Και όσο ανόητο κι αν ακούγεται, είναι ένας λόγος που με κάνει να μην τα θέλω, γιατί σκέφτομαι, δεν πάτε να κουρεύεστε που θα κάτσω να μάθω χιλιάδες καλικατζούρες για να διαβάσω τη γλώσσα σας; Καλή η αγάπη για την παράδοση και τον πολιτισμό, αλλά αυτό πια καταντά κόλλημα. Βρείτε κάτι καλύτερο! Παρ' όλ' αυτά δεν τις έχω απορρίψει ακόμη ως επιλογές, πανάθεμα κι αν ξέρω το γιατί.

Σας μπέρδεψα; Ωραία. Κι εγώ μπερδεμένη είμαι. Ρωτάω τον εαυτό μου, γιατί θες να μάθεις μια γλώσσα; Για να ακονίσω το μυαλό μου, για να αποδείξω σε μένα και στους άλλους ότι μπορώ να το κάνω, γιατί δεν το έκανα νεότερη και το 'χω μετανιώσει, και πολύ απλά γιατί μπορώ - ακόμη. Ρωτάω τον εαυτό μου, τι θες να κάνεις με τη γλώσσα; Να περνάω την ώρα μου, κυρίως - και να διαβάζω κανένα βιβλίο, όταν μπορέσω, να τη μιλάω, αν μπορέσω, ίσως να ακούω κανένα τραγούδι, να βλέπω καμιά ταινία... Ρωτάω τον εαυτό μου, ποια γλώσσα σ' αρέσει; Ποια σου κάνει κούκου όταν την ακούς; Πρώτα μου έρχονται στο νου τα γιαπωνέζικα, είναι αλήθεια, αλλά και τα μαλγασιανά μ' αρέσουν πολύ, συν ότι προτιμώ τη μαλγασιανή κουλτούρα από την ιαπωνική, από τα λίγα που ξέρω για δαύτην. Αλλά αν είναι να μπω στον κόπο να μάθω μια γλώσσα, θα ήθελα να έχω και την ευκαιρία να τη χρησιμοποιήσω και θα ήθελα ει δυνατόν να μπορεί να φανεί και λιγάκι χρήσιμη. Πολλά θέλω, μάλλον, και μπορεί τελικά να μην κάνω και τίποτα. Τουλάχιστον όμως ας περάσω ευχάριστα την ώρα μου. Οπότε ένα άλλο κριτήριο μπορεί να είναι, ποιοι είναι πιο ευχάριστοι άνθρωποι του κόσμου; Βρε μήπως να μάθω χαβανέζικα;


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2018)

Έχοντας πλέον εντρυφήσει στην Σκανδιναβική τηλεοπτική παραγωγή, έχω καταλήξει ότι μάλλον ξέρω πολλά από αυτές τις γλώσσες, κι ας μην το ξέρω. Το ίδιο σκεφτόμουν και με κάτι ρώσικες ταινίες που έβλεπα πρόσφατα (και ένα σήριαλ), με τα οποία κατάληξα ότι αν δεν είχαν αυτή την προφορά που μου θυμίζει τον θείο μου από το Μοναστηράκι Φωκίδας, και το αλφάβητο το στρυφνό, μάλλον θα καταλάβαινα περισσότερα. 
Δυστυχώς όμως, η εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών είναι προσωπικό ζήτημα, οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω μάθε αυτό, μη μαθαίνεις το άλλο. 
Επίσης, αν δεν αφιερώσεις μια πενταετία δεν πρόκειται να μπορείς να διαβάσεις στη γλώσσα που θα μάθεις, επομένως αν σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η προφορική επικοινωνία θα έλεγα να μην σε προβληματίζει και τόσο το ότι η Χ ή η Υ γλώσσα έχει δύσκολο αλφάβητο. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί Κινέζοι που δεν ξέρουν να γράφουν, κι αυτό περιλαμβάνει τη φίλη μου την Κινεζοαυστραλέζα που και οι δύο γονείς της έχουν διδακτορικό στην κινέζικη λογοτεχνία και αρχαιολογία, και δεν θα τους έλεγες αμόρφωτους, αλλά η ίδια ξέρει είκοσι ιδεογράμματα, χωρίς όμως να έχει κανένα πρόβλημα συνεννόησης στο Χονγκ Κόνγκ που πάει κάθε τρείς και λίγο. Ε, εντάξει, δεν θα απολαύσει ποτέ τα αριστουργήματα της κινέζικης λογοτεχνίας από το πρωτότυπο, αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε κι εγώ που έκανα γαλλικά για αιώνες, τα χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως για αγορές από το γαλλικό Άμαζον, δηλαδή χρησιμοποιώ εκατό λέξεις, και για να καταλαβαίνω τί λένε στα γαλλικά προγράμματα στην τηλεόραση, γιατί οι αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι συχνά είναι φρικτοί. Δηλαδή, παρόλο που είναι στα προσεχώς τα άπαντα του Ζολά (για να αναφέρω έναν πολυγραφότατο στην τύχη), δεν νομίζω ότι θα καθίσω ποτέ να τα διαβάσω. 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχει τυποποιημένο σύστημα γραφής της ιαπωνικής γλώσσας με το λατινικό αλφάβητο, γιατί κάποιος γνωστός μου μάθαινε γιαπωνέζικα πριν από χρόνια χρησιμοποιώντας αυτό το σύστημα και είχε βιβλία με αυτό το σύστημα. 
Αλλά αν είναι να πας μέχρι εκεί, έχεις σκεφτεί τα κορεατικά; Έχουν αλφάβητο, δηλαδή ένα γράμμα, ένας ήχος, σε αντίθεση με τους γείτονές τους (έτσι μου έλεγε ένας Κορεάτης συμφοιτητής μου) και λένε ότι δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολη γλώσσα, άσε που θα μπορείς να παρακολουθείς τους λόγους του Κιμ και τις εκφωνήσεις της τηλεπαρουσιάστριας με τα ροζ και να ευφραίνεσαι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 13, 2018)

Χε χε, ναι, τα έχω σκεφτεί τα κορεάτικα, για τον λόγο που λες αλλά κι επειδή έχω συνεργασία με μια εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού στην Κορέα (πόσο παγκοσμιοποιημένη πια...). Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις σκέψεις σου, είναι πολύ χρήσιμες.


----------



## Earion (Jan 14, 2018)

Τα αραβικά. Τα Standard. Για τους προφανείς λόγους, και για να διαβάσεις Άδωνη στο πρωτότυπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2018)

Μια (ή περισσότερες) από τις γλώσσες των γειτόνων μας. 

Πέρα από τα αραβικά (σωστά τα είπε ο Εάριος), έχει βουλγάρικα, σέρβικα, αλβανικά, τούρκικα και λίγο πιο έξω ρουμάνικα, κροατικά κλπ. 

Ειδικά τα λατινογενή ρουμάνικα θα σου είναι παιχνιδάκι, υποθέτω.

Τα γερμανικά σου πώς είναι; Είναι χρήσιμη γλώσσα και για να περάσεις σε άλλες (ίσως ολλανδικά π.χ.).


(Εγώ πάντως μαθαίνω ισπανικά --για την ακρίβεια, ισπανικούλια-- αυτή την εποχή. Μόνος μου, με duolingo, βέβαια. Δεν υπάρχει καιρός για περισσότερα.)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 14, 2018)

Εγώ έχω το αντίθετο πρόβλημα: ξέρω ήδη τις επόμενες γλώσσες που θέλω να μάθω, αλλά δεν υπάρχει ακόμα η διάθεση να ασχοληθώ σοβαρά. Στο πενταετές μου πλάνο λοιπόν, που θα τεθεί σε εφαρμογή σε δύο ή είκοσι δύο χρόνια, έβαλα ιταλικά και ρωσικά. Έχω δικούς μου που τα μιλάνε, και με τα ιταλικά ιδιαίτερα έχω μια σχετική εξοικείωση χάρη στις ετυμολογικές αναζητήσεις μου, πέρα από τις όποιες μορφολογικές ομοιότητες με τα ελληνικά που λένε ότι την καθιστούν συγκριτικά εύκολη επιλογή για τους ελληνόφωνους.

Προς το παρόν πάντως κοιτάω να θυμηθώ και να βελτιώσω τα γερμανικά μου – αργά, πολύ αργά αλλά σταθερά. (Και όντως, ήδη βλέπω πόσο λιγότερο ακατανόητα γίνονται τα ολλανδικά όταν ξέρεις αγγλικά και γερμανικά. Δεν μου αρέσει ο ήχος τους, με την πληθώρα από «χ», αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.)

Και άμα τις καταφέρω αυτές τις δύο (θέληση χρειάζεται, θα τη βρω κάποια στιγμή), σκέφτομαι για γαλλικά και τουρκικά.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 14, 2018)

Τα περσικά είναι πανεύκολα* και με πολύ ωραία φωνητική, άσε πια τη λογοτεχνία.

Απ' όλες τις ινδοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, ίσως η απλούστερη όλων. Κι αφού ξέρεις τη γραφή ήδη, αν κατάλαβα καλά...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 14, 2018)

Μαρινο, και τα περσικά τα σκέφτηκα, έχω κι έναν φιλο Πέρση (κι άλλον έναν φέτος, χα χα).

Δόκτορα, τα γερμανικά μου είναι ανύπαρκτα (αν και ειχα κάνει τρεις μήνες μαθήματα κάποτε).

Δούκα, μα κι εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα έχω. Ξέρω τι θέλω, αλλά δε με φτάνουν οι ώρες της μέρας και το φτωχό μυαλό μου για όλα.

Εαρίωνα, δεν τον ήξερα τον Άδωνη, αλλά τα γιαπωνέζικα τα θέλω και για να διαβάσω Ματσούο Μπασό και χαϊκού γενικά.

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ που δεν με κράξατε. Φοβόμουν οτι θα με αποπάρετε επειδή θέλω ανέφικτα πράγματα, τα θέλω όλα και μάλλον δεν ξέρω καν τι θέλω. Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις. Άμα καταλήξω κάπου θα σας πω.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2018)

Ε, λοιπόν, γερμανικά έχω κάνει μερικά χρόνια και θεωρούσα πάντα ότι δεν τα μιλάω. Και χτες ήθελα να παραγγείλω κάτι πο ένα μαγαζί εδώ στο ΗΒ και να το στείλουν Ελλάδα, και σκεφτηκα γιατί να μην το παραγγείλω απο το υποκατάστημά τους στη Γερμανία, να το πληρώσω σε ευρώ κι όλας; Οπότε πάω στο γερμανικό σάιτ, ε, ίδιο με το αγγλικό ήταν, έκανα την παραγγελία. Και μετά βλέπω ότι είχα κάνει ένα λάθος. Και παιρνω τηλεφωνο και μιλάω με μία τηλεφωνήτρια την οποία αρχικά ρώτησα αν μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε αγγλικά, μου είπε μια στιγμή να φέρω τον αγγλόφωνο, ο αγγλόφωνος του μαγαζιού αργούσε, της λέω να σας πω κουτσά στραβά τι θέλω όσο περιμενουμε, της είπα, της έδσ ακαι τα στοιχέια της παραγγελίας, έγιναν οι άλλαγές, ευχαρίστησα κλπ κλπ. Και μετά εκλισε ατο τηλεφωνο, και πήγα στην κουζίνα να πλύνω κανα πιάτο (κυριολεκτικά, δεν το λέω υποτιμητικά), κι εκει αναμεσα σε πιάτα και ποτήρια συνειδητοποίησα τί είχε μόλις συμβεί. Κι αναρωτήθηκα απο ποιό σκοτεινό κι αραχνιασμένο υπογειο της μνήμης βγήκε το λεξιλόγιο αυτό (κι η γραμματική). Δε με βλέπω να διαβάζω το Μαγικό Βουνό από το πρωτότυπο σύντομα αλλά πολύ χάρηκα με τον εαυτό μου. 

Σκεφτόμουν λοιπόν αντί για καινούργιες γλώσσες να κοιτάξω να βελτιώσω τις ήδη υπάρχουσες. Γιατί με εξάιρεση τα αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά που τα έμαθα παιδί, και έμαθα πολύ λεξιλόγιο σιγά σιγά και παιζοντας, όλες τις άλλες τις έχω μάθει τσάτρα πάτρα, γιατί δεν καθόμουνα να μάθω λέξεις, και ειδικα σε αυτες που το λεξιλόγιο δεν είναι απλό, χάλι μάυρο. 
Περι Ιταλικών που ρώτησε ο Δουξ, νομίζω ισχύει αυτό που μου είπε φιλη ιταλοτραφής: ότι είναι εύκολο να μιλήσεις σε επιπεδο καθημερινής συνεννοησης πολύ γρήγορα (αυτή είναι κι η δικιά μου εμπειρία με τα Ιταλικά), αλλά είναι δύσκολο να μιλήσεις και να γράψεις σαν καλλιεργημένος Ιταλός (δεν ξέρω, δεν προχώρησα ποτέ τόσο πολύ). Πάντως τον Μονταλμπάνο στην τηλεόραση τον καταλαβαίνω αρκετά, και ευτυχώς, γιατί ο αγγλικός υποτιτλισμός είναι τρισάθλιος, είδικά όταν προσπαθεί να μεταφέρει στην αγγλική γλώσσα να μεταφέρει λογοπαίγνια που θα μπορούσε να τα μεταφέρει πιο καλά (προφανώς ο υποτιτλιστής δεν έχει μια Λεξιλογία από πίσω του για βοήθεια).


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2018)

Παλιά, προ της κατάρρευσης της ΕΣΣΔ, κυκλοφορούσε το αμερικάνικο ανέκδοτο που έλεγε ότι ο αισιόδοξος μαθαίνει ρώσσικα, ο απαισιόδοξος κινέζικα. Τώρα που έχει γίνει της μόδας να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους να μάθουν Κινέζικα, κι οι Ρώσσοι μιλάνε όλοι Αγγλίκα, αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα ήταν το ανέκδοτο. Τι λέτε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2018)

Καλό, δεν το ήξερα! 

Εγώ προς το παρόν συνεχίζω με τα γιαπωνέζικα στο duolingo. Αγχώθηκα πολύ, ομολογώ, στη σκέψη ότι μαθαίνω τη δυσκολότερη γλώσσα του κόσμου ή περίπου τέλος πάντων, γι' αυτό άρχισα να εξετάζω άλλες εναλλακτικές, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα, και λοιπόν; Δεν έχω κάποιον πρακτικό στόχο, δεν με ενδιαφέρει η σχέση κόστους-οφέλους, δεν το θέλω για τη δουλειά, θέλω μόνο να κάνω το κέφι μου, άρα το κριτήριο είναι τι μου κάνει κούκου. Ας απολαύσομεν το ωραίο ταξίδι λοιπόν, κι αν δεν φτάσω ποτέ στο Χοκάιντο στην Ιθάκη δεν πειράζει. Κι αν δεν τα παρατήσω, θα έχω απασχόληση για όλη τη υπόλοιπη ζωή μου.


----------



## Lefki (Jan 15, 2018)

Θα σε ενδιέφερε η ενασχόληση με μια γλώσσα τεχνητή; Έχω καταπιαστεί με την Εσπεράντο και, αν και δεν θα την έλεγα χρήσιμη με τον ίδιο τρόπο που μετράμε τη χρησιμότητα φυσικών γλωσσών, είναι εύκολη στην εκμάθηση και ακονίζει το μυαλό. Θαλασσοπορία δεν είναι, αλλά μέχρι Πόρτο Ράφτη για κανα μπανάκι πεταγόμαστε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 16, 2018)

Εσπεράντο έκανε λιγάκι ο άντρας μου, και προσπαθεί να με συμπαρασύρει για να έχει συνεργό στο έγκλημα. 
Βρίσκω εκπληκτική την ιδέα μιας τεχνητής παγκόσμιας γλώσσας, αλλά σ' αυτή τη φάση, θέλω μια φυσική γλώσσα.

Εν τω μεταξύ μίλησα χτες μ' έναν φίλο μου που έκανε τρία χρόνια γιαπωνέζικα και πήρε και το δεύτερο δίπλωμα.
Μου διέλυσε τους μύθους περί τρομερής δυσκολίας και με ενθάρρρυνε, οπότε τώρα παίρνω φόρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2018)

Μόλις βρω ελάχιστο χρόνο, θα αρχίσω να μαθαίνω ρώσικα.


----------



## Lefki (Jan 16, 2018)

Είχα ξεκινήσει Ουαλικά πάλαι ποτέ, κι ήταν συναρπαστικά. Δύσκολα, αλλά με τη δυσκολία των κελτικών γλωσσών, που--σε μένα τουλάχιστον--φαντάζει μαγική. Αντιμετώπιζα την εκμάθησή τους σα να έλυνα σταυρόλεξο: ένα μείγμα εκπαίδευσης και ψυχαγωγίας. Με εμπνεύσατε να τα ξαναπιάσω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 2, 2018)

Σήμερα το πρωί συνειδητοποίησα ότι κατάφερα να μάθω το πρώτο μου κάντζι.
Με αυτόν τον ρυθμό, σε σαρανταπέντε χρόνια θα έχω μάθει τα βασικά.
Πρέπει να προσέχω την υγεία μου.


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2018)

Άραγε οι καλλιγράφοι στα γιαπωνέζικα λέγονται καλλικάντζαροι;


----------



## Neikos (Feb 2, 2018)

Ωραίο, Θέμη!
 

Επειδή σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω πορτογαλικά κατά το Πάσχα, μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κανείς σε δυο γραμμές τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στα πορτογαλικά της Βραζιλίας και αυτά της Πορτογαλίας; Είναι σημαντικές ή απλώς αλλάζει λίγο η προφορά;


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2018)

Neikos said:


> ...
> Επειδή σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω πορτογαλικά κατά το Πάσχα, μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κανείς σε δυο γραμμές τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στα πορτογαλικά της Βραζιλίας και αυτά της Πορτογαλίας; Είναι σημαντικές ή απλώς αλλάζει λίγο η προφορά;



Ασήμωσε τη Μάτα, να τα μάτεις όλα. ;)



Palavra said:


> Κατ' αρχάς θέλω να πω ότι η πορτογαλική προφορά δεν είναι βλάχικη, και να το τονίσω αυτό στους διάφορους ρωσομαθείς Ζαζουλείς διαβολείς που διαβάλλουν με ανυπόστατες κατηγορίες μια πανέμορφη γλώσσα. ...





Zazula said:


> ...Και, φυσικά, κλάμα κλάμα κλάμα — θρήνος κλάμα και πάλι κλάμα, πολύ κλάμα... http://lyricstranslate.com/en/o-pastor-shepherd.html Τι κόλλημα έχουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, βρε παιδάκι μου! Έβλεπα τις προάλλες τον όρο _choro _στα βραζιλιάνικα (είδος μουσικής είναι). Βλέπω το λένε _ζόρου _ή κάτι τέτοιο διεστραμμένο. «Α καλά» σκέφτηκα «δεν περίμενα και τίποτα καλύτερο από δαύτους!» Επόμενη σκέψη μου: «Τουλάχιστον έχει κάποια διαφάνεια ο όρος απ' ό,τι φαίνεται· μάλλον θα σχετίζεται με τα _χορός_, _chorus _κττ». Και τι βλέπω; Προέρχεται από το «chorar = κλαίω»! Πάλι o θρήνος! Έλεος!!!





daeman said:


> Άμα του προφέρουν ζόρου, πρέπ' να τραβάν' μεγάλου ζόρου οι καημένου, όπους κι συ ότενες τσ'ακούς, Ζάζου.
> Δεν χάν'τ' η προυφουρά, πιδάκι μ'.
> 
> Σαν πολύ δεν σοβάρεψε το νήμα; Όλα κι όλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 2, 2018)

Ώστε chorar σημαίνει κλαίω; Δηλαδή το διπλό ll των Ισπανών που το πάχυναν οι Αργεντίνοι, οι Πορτογάλοι ήρθαν και το απουτελείουσαν. :twit:



Themis said:


> Άραγε οι καλλιγράφοι στα γιαπωνέζικα λέγονται καλλικάντζαροι;


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Neikos (Feb 2, 2018)

daeman said:


> Ασήμωσε τη Μάτα, να τα μάτεις όλα. ;)



Ευχαριστώ, Δαεμάνε. Θα μελετήσω το νήμα το βράδυ που θα έχω χρόνο. Η πλάκα είναι ότι ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποια απ' τις δυο προφορές είναι πιο βλάχικη, αλλά φοβήθηκα μήπως θυμώσουν οι πορτογαλομαθείς και δεν πάρω ποτέ απάντηση. :)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 5, 2018)

Neikos said:


> Επειδή σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω πορτογαλικά κατά το Πάσχα, μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κανείς σε δυο γραμμές τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στα πορτογαλικά της Βραζιλίας και αυτά της Πορτογαλίας; Είναι σημαντικές ή απλώς αλλάζει λίγο η προφορά;


Φώναξε κανείς; :) :) :) (Ευτυχώς, λείπει ο Ζάζουλας)

Οι βασικές διαφορές στην προφορά είναι ότι τα φωνήεντα στα πορτογαλικά της Βραζιλίας είναι πιο ανοιχτά, σε αντίθεση με τα πορτογαλικά που είναι κλειστά. Επομένως, συχνά οι Βραζιλιάνοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τους Πορτογάλους, ενώ δεν συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Οι Βραζιλιάνοι επίσης έχουν λίγο πιο απλοποιημένη γραμματική, γεγονός που οφείλεται εν μέρει στη μεγάλη επαφή με τα αγγλικά λόγω ηπείρου (γι' αυτό και έχουν και πολλούς αγγλισμούς). Για παράδειγμα, ενώ στην Πορτογαλία έχεις 6 πρόσωπα στα ρήματα, εκ των οποίων το β' πληθυντικό δεν χρησιμοποιείται, στη Βραζιλία έχεις 4, γιατί εκεί δεν χρησιμοποιείται ούτε το β' ενικό.

Φυσικά, υπάρχουν μυριάδες παραλλαγές ανάλογα με τη ντοπιολαλιά, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει με όλες τις γλώσσες. Σε γενικές γραμμές, πάντως, η διαφορά τους είναι περίπου όση και των αγγλικών ΗΠΑ με τα αγγλικά ΗΒ. Εγώ φυσικά ψηφίζω πορτογαλικά Πορτογαλίας, αλλά αυτά είναι θέμα γούστου :)

Μπορείς να ρίξεις και μια ματιά εδώ, να πάρεις μια ιδέα: https://www.practiceportuguese.com/

Υ.Γ. Καμία προφορά δεν είναι βλάχικη, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.
Υ.Γ.2: Με είχε ρωτήσει μια φορά ένας Πορτογάλος φίλος ποια είναι η πιο αστεία προφορά των ελληνικών και του είπα δεν ξέρω αντί να του πω η προφορά των περιοχών όπου τρώμ' ούλ' γ'ρ'ν'π'λα, δηλαδή όπου μλμι σν Πουρτγάλοι.
Υ.Γ.3: Μη βαράτε όσοι είστε από εκεί, εμένα παρόλα αυτά μου αρέσει αυτή η προφορά :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2018)

Άμα δεν έχουν β΄ πρόσωπο π;vς απευθύνονται ο ένας στον άλλο;


----------



## Neikos (Feb 6, 2018)

Ευχαριστώ, Παλάβρα!
Είχα δει παλιότερα σε κάποιες εφαρμογές τύπου Duolingo ότι είχαν χωριστά προγράμματα για βραζιλιάνικα πορτογαλικά και ευρωπαϊκά πορτογαλικά και υπέθεσα ότι θα είναι μεγάλες οι διαφορές. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται δεν είναι έτσι. Μάλλον της Πορτογαλίας θα προτιμήσω αφού η δική της κουλτούρα με έκανε να θέλω μάθω τη γλώσσα. Κουτσομιλάω ήδη ισπανικά, οπότε θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα μου φανούν ιδιαίτερα δύσκολα. Ευχαριστώ και για το λινκ, φαίνεται να έχει χρήσιμα πράγματα. 

Να σου πω π;vς άρχισα να τα λέω βλάχικα. Βλέπαμε πριν χρόνια με έναν φίλο μου ένα παιχνίδι της Μπαοκάρας με τον ΟΦΗ και ένας Bραζιλιάνος ποδοσφαιριστής του ΟΦΗ έκανε δηλώσεις στα ελληνικά μετά το παιχνίδι. Ο τύπος μιλούσε ελληνικά με βλάχικη προφορά κai σκάσαμε στα γέλια επειδή σκεφτήκαμε ότι κάποιος του έμαθε να μιλάει βλάχικα αντί για τη συνηθισμένη προφορά. Μετά βέβαια τον ακούσαμε να μιλάει και βραζιλιάνικα και πάλι βλάχικα μιλούσε, οπότε καταλάβαμε τι έπαιζε κi αρχίσαμε να τα λέμε βλάχικα ισπανικά. Βασικά κι εγώ απ' τις βουνοπλαγιές της Πίνδου είμαι, οπότε μην νομίζεις ότι με ξενίζει η προφορά, αλλιώς δεν θα ήθελα να μάθω τη γλώσσα. Επίσης, είμαι μεγάλος σαρδελοφάγος και μπακαλιαροφάγος, οπότε Πορτογαλία δαγκωτό. :)


----------



## Neikos (Feb 6, 2018)

SBE said:


> Άμα δεν έχουν β΄ πρόσωπο π;cς απευθύνονται ο ένας στον άλλο;



Προς το παρόν δεν έχω ιδέα από πορτογαλικά, αλλά υποθέτω πως αναφέρεται στο ρήμα, ότι και για το "εσύ" και για το "αυτός/αυτή" χρησιμοποιούν το ρήμα στο τρίτο πρόσωπο. Όπως στα ισπανικά το usted/él/ella es και ustedes/ellos/ellas son.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 6, 2018)

SBE said:


> Άμα δεν έχουν β΄ πρόσωπο π;vς απευθύνονται ο ένας στον άλλο;


Χρησιμοποιούν το τρίτο, όπως λέει ο Νείκος. Πώς λέγαμε παλιά «τι θα ήθελε ο κύριος;» Έτσι. Αυτοί έχουν μια αντωνυμία, το você. Στα βραζιλιάνικα πορτογαλικά αυτό σημαίνει «εσύ» και στα ευρωπαϊκά είναι ένα τσικ πιο ευγενικό από το 2ο ενικό, αλλά όχι πάρα πολύ (η ευγένεια στην Πορτογαλία είναι πολύ περίπλοκο πράγμα, εσένα θα σε προσφωνούσαν «κυρία δόκτωρ μηχανικέ SBE», ας πούμε).



Neikos said:


> Κουτσομιλάω ήδη ισπανικά, οπότε θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα μου φανούν ιδιαίτερα δύσκολα. Ευχαριστώ και για το λινκ, φαίνεται να έχει χρήσιμα πράγματα.


Δεν θα δυσκολευτείς :) Έχουν βέβαια αρκετά περισσότερη γραμματική από τα ισπανικά, αλλά γενικώς τα πράγματα είναι λογικά και δομημένα, οπότε χτίζεις σιγά σιγά πάνω στα προηγούμενα μαθήματα.

Περί μπακαλιάρου, έχουν εκατοντάδες συνταγές. Μία από τις πιο ωραίες είναι μπακαλιάρος με κρέμα γάλακτος, που ακούγεται αηδία αλλά δεν είναι! 

Επίσης, συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα ταξίδι στην Πορτογαλία για όποιον μπορεί και ενδιαφέρεται. Είναι πανέμορφη χώρα.

Αυτή η ιστορία με τον Βραζιλιάνο μου θύμισε έναν δάσκαλο τουμπερλεκιού που είχα γνωρίσει πριν πολλά χρόνια, ο οποίος ήταν Σύριος. Όταν τον γνώρισα εγώ, έμενε ήδη πολλά χρόνια στην Ελλάδα και μιλούσε άψογα ελληνικά. Σαν Κρητικός. Γιατί έμενε στην Κρήτη


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2018)

Palavra said:


> Περί μπακαλιάρου, έχουν εκατοντάδες συνταγές. Μία από τις πιο ωραίες είναι μπακαλιάρος με κρέμα γάλακτος, που ακούγεται αηδία αλλά δεν είναι!


 Φυσικά και δεν ακούγεται αηδία! Η κρέμα γάλακτος πάει σε όλα!


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2018)

Οπότε το β΄πρόσωπο έχει αντικατασταθεί από τον τύπο της ευγένειας/ επισημότητας. Και είναι ο ίδιος στον ενικό και τον πληθυντικό. 


Φαντάζομαι σκηνή να είμαι στο τσακ να πέσω στο γκρεμό σε κανένα κατασκεύασμα steampunk και να έρχεται ευειδής νέος Πορτογάλος και να μου φωνάζει "Κυρία Δοχτόρισσα Μηχανικέ SBE, το κόκκινο κουμπί είναι το αλεξίπτωτο". Μέχρι να το πει αυτό....


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2018)

Περί προφορών: κι εγώ για χρόνια νόμιζα ότι ο γιος κάτι Άγγλων φίλων μου μίλαγε με σαλονικιώτικο Λ και μου φαινόταν αστείο, αλλά μετά κατάλαβα ότι ήταν απλά η αγγλική προφορά στην ελληνική γλώσσα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 7, 2018)

SBE said:


> Οπότε το β΄πρόσωπο έχει αντικατασταθεί από τον τύπο της ευγένειας/ επισημότητας. Και είναι ο ίδιος στον ενικό και τον πληθυντικό.
> .


Όχι, στον ενικό λένε «βοσέ είναι καλά; Θα ήθελε να φάει κάτι;» και στον πληθυντικό λένε «εσείς είναι καλά; Θα ήθελαν να φάνε κάτι;»


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2018)

Palavra said:


> Όχι, στον ενικό λένε «βοσέ είναι καλά; Θα ήθελε να φάει κάτι;» και στον πληθυντικό λένε «εσείς είναι καλά; Θα ήθελαν να φάνε κάτι;»





daeman said:


> ...



Second person illeism.  Ταυτοπροσωπία, ετεροπροσωπία, τριτοπροσωπία.


----------

